# WCG moving to IBM Cloud



## Boatvan (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello fellow crunchers! Just saw this on Facebook and wanted to give a heads up: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=522
On May 15th 2017, World Community Grid will be migrated to the IBM cloud. What does this mean to us? See below:
_
"The migration will begin on May 15 and is expected to last approximately 48 hours, during which World Community Grid will be unavailable. This means that volunteers will not be able to access the website, fetch new research or return completed work during that time." 
_
I'm doubting after the move we will see any difference on the client side, but this is pretty cool.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 24, 2017)

Everything is moving to "cloud" these days.

Sigh, I wish I could live on Cloud 9 always.


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess coming from their point of view, it will be more scale-able for growth and more importantly, cheaper. Our point of view? 48 hours of freakin downtime.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 24, 2017)

Crank the buffer to 3-4 days and crunch away. Little bit of sandbagging never hurt anyone lol


----------



## alucasa (Apr 24, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I guess coming from their point of view, it will be more scale-able for growth and more importantly, cheaper. Our point of view? 48 hours of freakin downtime.



If I recall correctly, WCG client had an option to pre-fetch workloads for weeks. Granted, you won't be able to report and gain points during the downtime though.


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 24, 2017)

alucasa said:


> WCG client had an option to pre-fetch workloads for weeks


Aye, you're right. 







Good call.


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Everything is moving to "cloud" these days.





Spoiler: take, just in case you wanna be in the cloud too xD


----------



## alucasa (Apr 24, 2017)

I prefer to be on cloud 9 normally actually...

Like when my team, Manchester United, scores I am on cloud 9 for a short moment...

Like when I build a big rig and it turns on against all odds, I am on cloud 9.... 

Drug induced cloud 9 has negative feedback which I'd rather avoid.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2017)

Will someone please remember to post this in the main WCG thread TPU's WCG/BOINC Team a week before and then 1-2 days before?  I'll try, but I forget.... what were we talking about?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 24, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Our point of view? 48 hours of freakin downtime.



Cleaning, repaste, check PSU and maybe reinstall time !!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 24, 2017)

Nah, dance your troubles away.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up @Boatvan


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 25, 2017)

I got the same info from a notification this morning on my system.


----------

